# The Japanese women's Secret...Seaweed for hair growth, shine, and luster!!!



## pistachio (Nov 7, 2006)

Komba, nori, and arame seem to be top ones for hair growth.  The Komba had 775% Iodine per serving, the nori 70%, and arame 100%+ of iodine per serving.   I remember my hair having a three inch growth spurt in two months time a couple of years ago, and I remember that back then i ate the SAME thing for dinner each night: a bowl of miso soup, salmon, rice, and seaweed added to the miso.  I even snacked on seaweed throughout the day.  I'm taking this up again, to see what happens...  

Who's with me??!!


----------



## Amour (Nov 7, 2006)

me  

Where can I get the komba seaweed from? and whats miso?

Any suggestions on how I should incorporate it into my diet!?


----------



## Kimberly (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, please.  I need more info on where to find it and how to eat it.  How do you "snack" on seaweed?


----------



## LoveLiLi (Nov 7, 2006)

It sounds tempting, but I know that iodine would tear my skin up.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmmmm....how does it taste?


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 7, 2006)

Devil's advocate here... don't run to the seaweed yet.

Following _how _they eat is extremely more important than what they eat.

After staying in Japan for two weeks I noticed that their diet is a small part of the reason why their hair is long. Keep in mind that they do not eat as much sugar as we do. For instance, Japan's "Froot Loops" taste totally different from the American ones, as they have much less sugar content. Also many of their desserts are made straight from beans and rice: i.e., sweet bean breads. They also don't eat too much processed food. They eat out a lot, but the food that they eat is not the typical fast food: Misu soup, white rice, fatty meats and fish, pan seared stuff (instead of fried crap) at one sitting. They eat a lot.

They also get their beef from Australia because America puts too much crap in their meat-- steriods, hormones, milk fillers. Even the apple juice is different: comes straight from the apple-- not that crap in American Stores passing for apple juice.

Food out there is not something that you gorge on. They always present their food with flair (Eating is 90% visual, if the plate is pretty, chances are you'll enjoy it). Try eating at a table, without the TV on; make your plate a work of art.

I would change my whole mindset on what I eat before just running to eat what the Japanese eat. 

Also, keep in mind that genetics and heredity plays the bigger role. AND they walk everywhere! Exercise helps in hair growth. Only rich people in Japan have cars so everyone walks... or runs to try to catch the subway 

Thanks for reading my long ramble.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I've never been there to Japan, but I _can_ say that I did eat the seaweed daily for two months and got that 3" of growth.  

As far as where to get it, and how to eat it,  I got mine from Whole Foods Market(Eden brand), and tells about how long to let it soak, and then how to prepare it.  The Kombu you have to let pre-soak for 12 hours, and the arame just five minutes in cold water since it's finely shredded, therefore not requiring much soaking time.  The nori, is sold in thin sheets(since used for sushi) and already toasted, so you can eat those right out of the bag like chips!

As far as the taste, it taste no different to me than eating greens


----------



## nadine1977canada (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes  it does !!!! seaweed makes hair grow!!! My ex is japanese, and he is the one who told me about it  way back in 2004. He also does ressearch in labs. He told me that eating seeweed makes not only grow out but it makes it thicker and longer.

Now that i think of it , the reason he and i were discussing seaweed was because was loosing hair due to stress. I was looking for some supplements to purchase and try. Mind this was before i knew about this forum. I did a search and I noticed that Phyto had hair growth vitamins.. Phytophanere ( i beleive the name is not sure) and one of the ingredients in there was seaweed. So i was asking him radomely each ingredients if it grows hair. Well when we got on seaweed he told me alot of stories!!!

However i never bought the phyto vitamins due to the price its like 45$ us... Mind you im in canada... add the shipping fees to that. That is a lot of money when you are on a budget. 

I plan to try it eventually to see.

Thanks for the reminder !!  I forgot about seaweed.


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 7, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> Well I've never been there to Japan, but I _can_ say that I did eat the seaweed daily for two months and got that 3" of growth.
> 
> As far as where to get it, and how to eat it,  I got mine from Whole Foods Market(Eden brand), and tells about how long to let it soak, and then how to prepare it.  The Kombu you have to let pre-soak for 12 hours, and the arame just five minutes in cold water since it's finely shredded, therefore not requiring much soaking time.  The nori, is sold in thin sheets(since used for sushi) and already toasted, so you can eat those right out of the bag like chips!
> 
> As far as the taste, it taste no different to me than eating greens



Thanks for the tip. I want to incorporate seaweed into my diet. I bought some nori thin sheets and I could not eat it and threw it out. I know Isis eats sea vegetables and when I was in the asian market, I saw some that looked like black strings. The package said to soak for 30 minutes and you can add to soups or salads. I want to try this kind in my soup or salad to see it it is better. I've heard the same thing, that seaweed makes your hair beautiful. Outstanding that you got 3" of growth in 2 months.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Nov 7, 2006)

You mean all this Kim Bap I've been eating has been for a good reason? Schwing! I like the roasted laver and you can find this and raw seaweed at any Hanareum, Lotte, Happy Grand Mart, International Grand Mart, or Hyundai Foods. I'm sure many other asian groceries will carry this as well.

True about the desserts being less sugar based too, there is an awesome one called "Mochi" (I think) that is made from rice cake (soft chewy) and mung bean paste (slighty sweet and nutty), it's delicious, filling (1 or 2 pieces will do you), and you don't feel guilty at all after eating it.

If you have raw seaweed, you can toast it yourself in a pan with a bit of sesame oil. Toast the seaweed on both sides until it's a little crispy and has a shiny exterior. I know this barely explains it but it's something you have to do a few times and get the timing to how far "done" you like your laver. I only toast it about a minute on each side.

Check out another product called "Grain Mix" too. It's over 13 grains and legumes dried and prepackaged together. Pop it in the rice cooker for a side or base that has more than enough protein and fiber. I'll post a pic soon.

Asian markets are also gems for produce, charging MUCH less than Safeway or Giant for most of their fruits and vegetables. They also tend to have a better selection of seafood, nuts, grains, and teas. I've seen foot long aloe leaves for sale, fat and dripping with gel...I don't know if people eat it or use it in their hair.


----------



## cicilypayne (Nov 7, 2006)

I want to try this too. Will we soon have a seaweed challenge. I can eat almost anything. Is the taste that bad?


----------



## DAX (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been taking Phyto Phtophanere vitamins for about a year now and they are overpriced for the results you get.  I didn't get any growth from them, but my nails were a lot healthier.  

I read the ingredients and seaweed is not mentioned anywhere.  However, it does contain soybean oil, wheat germ oil, bran oil and brewers yeast, which are all said to be good for the hair, skin and nails. 

Again, not worth $45.00.


----------



## Guapa1 (Nov 7, 2006)

anky said:
			
		

> Devil's advocate here... don't run to the seaweed yet.
> 
> Following _how _they eat is extremely more important than what they eat.
> 
> ...



An excellent post Anky! This advice is not just for hair, but the skin and body will benefit from this.


----------



## Victorian (Nov 7, 2006)

I've seen seaweed and stuff in health food/organic stores, but it tends to be more expensive. I'd look for a Japanese market if you want to buy a lot or start buying it regularly.

Sort of OT: I LOVE Japanese apple juice.  I was born in Japan and a lot of my earliest memories involve those little black cans of apple juice from the vending machine   Seriously, you'd just have to try some to understand.  It has a totally different flavor. It's like it's "jucier" than American apple juice  and not as syrupy.  Kinda hard to explain.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 7, 2006)

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip. I want to incorporate seaweed into my diet. I bought some nori thin sheets and I could not eat it and threw it out. I know Isis eats sea vegetables and when I was in the asian market,* I saw some that looked like black strings.* The package said to soak for 30 minutes and you can add to soups or salads. I want to try this kind in my soup or salad to see it it is better. I've heard the same thing, that seaweed makes your hair beautiful. Outstanding that you got 3" of growth in 2 months.


 
yeah that kind is called "arame".  I eat it in my miso soup.


----------



## Candiss (Nov 7, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> Komba, nori, and arame seem to be top ones for hair growth.  The Komba had 775% Iodine per serving, the nori 70%, and arame 100%+ of iodine per serving.   I remember my hair having a three inch growth spurt in two months time a couple of years ago, and I remember that back then i ate the SAME thing for dinner each night: a bowl of miso soup, salmon, rice, and seaweed added to the miso.  I even snacked on seaweed throughout the day.  I'm taking this up again, to see what happens...
> 
> Who's with me??!!



So why did you stop taking the seaweed?


----------



## shiningstar84 (Nov 7, 2006)

this thread is going to be 10 pages when I come back

how does seaweed taste? It sounds like it tastes yucky


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> Komba, nori, and arame seem to be top ones for hair growth. The Komba had 775% Iodine per serving, the nori 70%, and arame 100%+ of iodine per serving. I remember my hair having a three inch growth spurt in two months time a couple of years ago, and I remember that back then i ate the SAME thing for dinner each night: a bowl of miso soup, salmon, rice, and seaweed added to the miso. I even snacked on seaweed throughout the day. I'm taking this up again, to see what happens...
> 
> Who's with me??!!


Seaweed has been my diet staple for many years now, even before I started caring for my hair.  I love just about all sea veggies and eat them everyday!  You're right about what it does for our hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 7, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> Komba, nori, and arame seem to be top ones for hair growth. The Komba had 775% Iodine per serving, the nori 70%, and arame 100%+ of iodine per serving. I remember my hair having a three inch growth spurt in two months time a couple of years ago, and I remember that back then i ate the SAME thing for dinner each night: a bowl of miso soup, salmon, rice, and seaweed added to the miso. I even snacked on seaweed throughout the day. I'm taking this up again, to see what happens...
> 
> Who's with me??!!


Lordy, I'm a recovering sushi addict...you are going to activate me again!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 7, 2006)

nadine1977canada said:
			
		

> He told me that eating seeweed makes not only grow out *but it makes it thicker and longer.*


 
i am skeptical on whether it makes hair thicker because most japanese/chinese women i have seen have healthy shiny very fine looking hair erplexed


----------



## keluric (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep, I eat roasted seaweed and throw it into any soups that I make.  Love the stuff.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know what seaweed does for hair, but a very popular Jamaican drink is made with it. My aunt makes this and it taste really good. Irish Moss (type of seaweed) is fabled to build sexual stamina...don't know if that's true or not, but this may be a tastier way to ingest it. You can also find this in most West Indian restaurants.



*Recipe from Iriepeople.com*
I'll give you one good reason to try this beverage. It has been said to increase a man's sexual ability. Long before Viagra, Caribbean men have been drinking this gel-like drink to increase their natural ability. ----Irie people.com

Irish Moss Beverage
2 packages Irish Moss 
6 - 8 cups water 
1 1/2 tbsp flax seed 
1 can sweeten condensed milk 
ingrediants 
1 tbsp molassess 
1/2 grounded or grated nutmeg 
1 tbsp vanilla 
A dash of salt 
Wash thoroughly to remove sand before boiling. 
Over high heat, combine moss, water, salt, flax seed and boil uncovered for about 30 minutes. 
Remove from stove to cool. 
Add an extra cup of water if moss is too thick 
Strain liquid. 
Discard remaining moss mixture 
Set aside to cool mixture 
Blend mixture with remaining ingrediants, vanilla, condensed milk, nutmeg and molassess. 
Refrigerate and serve cool.


----------



## keluric (Nov 7, 2006)

My parents drink irish moss tea.  It's good stuff.  If you do a search on this forum, I think some women are using it as a hair rinse.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 7, 2006)

Candiss said:
			
		

> So why did you stop taking the seaweed?


 

I got lazy, and stopped eating it, and eventually forgot about it.


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2006)

shiningstar84 said:
			
		

> this thread is going to be 10 pages when I come back
> 
> how does seaweed taste? It sounds like it tastes yucky


 
Seaweed is quite delicious and can be prepared many different ways.  I actually get CRAVINGS for some!!!   I don't eat it daily, but I do have a bowl at least a few times a month from my local Thai eatery that makes a great seaweed salad. Just thinking about it makes me want to hit the Super 88 Asian market (awesome store, BTW) on the way home!


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (Nov 7, 2006)

Can you buy Seaweed in pill form??


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 7, 2006)

would you get the same results from using spirulina? just wonderign since they are both from the sea.


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2006)

StephyPoo said:
			
		

> Can you buy Seaweed in pill form??


Yes, StephyPoo and Locabouthair, spirulina is a bluegreen algae or seaweed and comes in powder, capusle and pill form. 
Different seaweeds have different properties, as mentioned in the beginning of this thread.  Some contain more iodine than others  Spirulina is a good form of protein also.


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (Nov 7, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> Yes, StephyPoo and Locabouthair, spirulina is a bluegreen algae or seaweed and comes in powder, capusle and pill form.
> Different seaweeds have different properties, as mentioned in the beginning of this thread.  Some contain more iodine than others  Spirulina is a good form of protein also.



Thanks Isis  I'm gonna go check out Whole Foods tonight!!


----------



## Armyqt (Nov 7, 2006)

Great thread.  Here's a link to another discussion http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=29557&highlight=seaweed

ETA:  Another link 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=14060&highlight=seaweed

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=41230&highlight=seaweed


----------



## cicilypayne (Nov 8, 2006)

Recipes please For seaweed or sea veggies.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 8, 2006)

Armyqt said:
			
		

> Great thread. Here's a link to another discussion http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=29557&highlight=seaweed
> 
> ETA: Another link
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=14060&highlight=seaweed
> ...


 
Thanx for those links  They were very helpful and informative.


----------



## keluric (Nov 8, 2006)

cicilypayne said:
			
		

> Recipes please For seaweed or sea veggies.


 

You can throw spirulina powder into mostly anything, it doesn't have a strong taste.  I put roasted seaweed into any soup I make.  Again, not too much added taste.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Nov 8, 2006)

anky said:
			
		

> Devil's advocate here... don't run to the seaweed yet.
> 
> Following _how _they eat is extremely more important than what they eat.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your imput.

I wonder if this will go in one ear, out the other but here goes:

Stop falling for everything you hear concerning something that will make your hurr grow.


----------



## keluric (Nov 8, 2006)

Seaweed is good and good for you.  Even if you don't buy it, I think everyone should invest in spirulina.  It's an excellent source of vitamin A and vegetable protein.  This is easier for the body to digest than the amino acid supplements that many people take.  I made a salad dressing with spirulina powder tonight.. mixed balsamic vinegar, lemon juice and a little honey to sweeten it.  I think we should try not to view foods/supplements in isolation.  Both seaweed and spirulina have nutritional value beyond hair growth.. that's just icing on the cake.

Bubln, you're my hair idol and I agree with you.. can't believe it all.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 8, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Thank you for your imput.
> 
> I wonder if this will go in one ear, out the other but here goes:
> 
> Stop falling for everything you hear concerning something that will make your hurr grow.


 
I *HEAR *U Bublnbrnsuga


----------



## AKA-Tude (Nov 8, 2006)

Be careful of the seaweed, ladies.

My mom implemented seaweed in her diet and somehow it didn't agree with her thyroid. She wound up losing hair, and had to start over.

She's re-grown now, but it was a long road back.

Also here in Okinawa, the ladies seem to lose their hair (on top) as well. I don't know if there is a connection or not (my Okinawan friend said she aked her doctor and he said it was stress- which it very well could be) but I made the mental connection to my mom & her hair.

I could be WAY off-base, but just be careful.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 9, 2006)

anky said:
			
		

> Devil's advocate here... don't run to the seaweed yet.
> 
> Following _how _they eat is extremely more important than what they eat.
> 
> ...



I completely agree on what she said.  I also spent time in Japan, and their food tastes very different than ours.  Even their McDonald's and Wendy's are very different, b/c the meat is not plumped w/hormones, etc.


----------



## Isis (Nov 9, 2006)

The Japanese are not the only ones who eat seaweed as a main part of their diet.  Indigenous people around the world have been eating seaweed all along.  I believe seaweed is important for one's overall health, which in turn affects the quality of ones hair. 

Edible iodine is known to help with healthy hair and hair growth and some seaweed varieties have a very high amount of iodine (such as kelp).  Those with thyroid problems should always consult their doctors before eating seaweed high in iodine.


----------



## cicilypayne (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks ladies, I like reading all of your post, I went out to Whole Foods and could not decide between seaweed and spirluna. I purchased sea veggies vitamins. When I took the plastic off and pulled out the cotten it smelled so bad. I then decided not to take with water and used my sweet grape juice. Still yuck. I thought to myself at $25.00 a bottle I've got to finish these. After finishing lunch I went to take my horestail and I smelled the closed sea vitamins on the counter,  yuck double yuck =me throwing $25.00 in the trash.     I live  waterfront  in Miami and the seaweed tabs taste like I went outside and licked the dock. I should have listen to bubblenbrown   I want my hair to grow so bad I think I'd try to eat ground up earthworms if someone posted it was good for my hair


----------



## tnorenberg (Nov 9, 2006)

cicilypayne said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies, I like reading all of your post, I went out to Whole Foods and could not decide between seaweed and spirluna. I purchased sea veggies vitamins. When I took the plastic off and pulled out the cotten it smelled so bad. I then decided not to take with water and used my sweet grape juice. Still yuck. I thought to myself at $25.00 a bottle I've got to finish these. After finishing lunch I went to take my horestail and I smelled the closed sea vitamins on the counter,  yuck double yuck =me throwing $25.00 in the trash.     I live  waterfront  in Miami and the seaweed tabs taste like I went outside and licked the dock. I should have listen to bubblenbrown   I want my hair to grow so bad I think I'd try to eat ground up earthworms if someone posted it was good for my hair


LOL. Yeah I live in Ft. Lauderdale Beach. You and smell the change in the air when a ton of seaweed washes ashore. I would probably stick to the sheets of seaweed for soups and salads. The smell is much less noticeable. Can you take the tablets back?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 9, 2006)

cicilypayne said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies, I like reading all of your post, I went out to Whole Foods and could not decide between seaweed and spirluna. I purchased sea veggies vitamins. When I took the plastic off and pulled out the cotten it smelled so bad. I then decided not to take with water and used my sweet grape juice. Still yuck. I thought to myself at $25.00 a bottle I've got to finish these. After finishing lunch I went to take my horestail and I smelled the closed sea vitamins on the counter, yuck double yuck =me throwing $25.00 in the trash.    *I live waterfront in Miami and the seaweed tabs taste like I went outside and licked the dock. I should have listen to bubblenbrown   I want my hair to grow so bad I think I'd try to eat ground up earthworms if someone posted it was good for my hair*


 

   
That was soooo funny.  Don't feel bad.  WE ALL HAVE BEEN HERE AT ONE POINT!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 9, 2006)

anky said:
			
		

> Devil's advocate here... don't run to the seaweed yet.
> 
> Following _how _they eat is extremely more important than what they eat.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing this post. Loved it!


----------



## cicilypayne (Nov 9, 2006)

tnorenberg said:
			
		

> LOL. Yeah I live in Ft. Lauderdale Beach. You and smell the change in the air when a ton of seaweed washes ashore. I would probably stick to the sheets of seaweed for soups and salads. The smell is much less noticeable. Can you take the tablets back?




thanks tnorenberg, I don't know if I can take back supplements? I'm gonna look up whole foods policy.


----------



## esoterica (Nov 9, 2006)

i thought the japanese secret to hair growth was just that. being japanese. a bit like saying the european secret to hair growth. it's called not cutting your hair. 

in any case, i only come across seaweed when drinking miso. its great.


----------



## gn1g (Nov 10, 2006)

I found this on another forum and was thinking about trying to make some next year.

" Sea Kelp is fab used it on my hair and scalp and on my mum who is havig chemo for breast cancer,,, her hair is growing back,,, for her i mixed it in with some niacin and vit c and applied it to her scalp,, fab stuff i use it as a night time treatment on my hair and scalp never had my hair growing so fast and the colour seems even more vibrant and its just amazing"


----------



## sheena m (Nov 10, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## TempleGirl (Nov 10, 2006)

I lived in Japan for almost 3 years and ate a diet consisting of AF grub and Japanese local fair. Food is great but I never noticed anything spectacular about my growth. What I did learn were better eating habits and better exercise and health habits.

Growth will come, but retention and good hair practices over time are key. Simplicity wins over fad anyday.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 12, 2006)

wow..just..wow

This isn't just some "fad" I've come across.  I'm not forcing ANYTHING on ANYONE.  I'm just trying to throw it out there for those who want to try it.  If not fine,  but call it what it is, and not what it isn't.  The Japanese for _centuries_ have eaten seaweed for growth.  That isn't a fad in my book.  If you don't like my input fine, but when some of you act like someone's trying to push something on you to do, and then accuse their advice of being a "fad", then next time, don't sit and wonder why some women refuse to share how they got their hair to grow...


----------



## Armyqt (Nov 12, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> wow..just..wow
> 
> This isn't just some "fad" I've come across. I'm not forcing ANYTHING on ANYONE. I'm just trying to throw it out there for those who want to try it. If not fine, but call it what it is, and not what it isn't. The Japansese for _centuries_ have eaten seaweed for growth. That's isn't a fad in my book. If you don't like my input fine, but when some of you act like someone's trying to push something on you to do, and then accuse their advice of being a "fad", then next time, don't sit and wonder why some women refuse to share how they got their hair to grow...


 
Just wanted you to know I really appreciated you sharing this info   Thank you.


----------



## shiningstar84 (Nov 12, 2006)

Awww P, don't feel that way. Your post was very informative.


----------



## sheena m (Nov 12, 2006)

pistachio, I found your information informative.  Thats the whole point of this forum.  You never know how your information could help someone else.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 12, 2006)

pistachio - Just want to say that I found the information you posted helpful.  Because of it I found the time to buy more kelp.  

You see I used kelp early this year and my hair starting growing faster!  That's a fact not a myth! I am all for natural foods that help with growth. 

Thanks!
MonaRae


----------



## pistachio (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## infojunkie (Nov 14, 2006)

At the risk of getting my head bitten off, can I eat this while I'm preggars? 

Oh, well, off on another research tangent.


----------



## keluric (Nov 14, 2006)

I think seaweed is OK while pregnant but ask your ob/gyn just to be safe.

I want long hair as much as the next person and this is a hair care forum but I think sometimes we miss the point.  First and foremost, seaweed is beneficial for OVERALL health.  Sometimes we need to stop thinking hair, hair, hair and think health, health, health.

We all know that as educated lhcf-ers that if you're healthy, your hair grows.  If your hair is breaking off, you might not see that growth but it doesn't change the fact that it grows.. without biotin, without msm, without all that.  

The point is that we should stop viewing the supplements we take in isolation.  Biotin aids the metabolism, MSM is wonderful for helping lubricate the joints and seaweed is a good source of calcium, sodium, magnesium, potassium, iodine, iron, and zinc among other trace elements and vitamins.

Good health is no fad.


----------



## londonjakki (Nov 15, 2006)

cicilypayne said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies, I like reading all of your post, I went out to Whole Foods and could not decide between seaweed and spirluna. I purchased sea veggies vitamins. When I took the plastic off and pulled out the cotten it smelled so bad. I then decided not to take with water and used my sweet grape juice. Still yuck. I thought to myself at $25.00 a bottle I've got to finish these. After finishing lunch I went to take my horestail and I smelled the closed sea vitamins on the counter, yuck double yuck =me throwing $25.00 in the trash.    I live waterfront in Miami and the seaweed tabs taste like I went outside and licked the dock. I should have listen to bubblenbrown   I want my hair to grow so bad I think I'd try to eat ground up earthworms if someone posted it was good for my hair


Oh my goodness I could not stop laughing when I read this        hilarious


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Nov 15, 2006)

TempleGirl said:
			
		

> I lived in Japan for almost 3 years and ate a diet consisting of AF grub and Japanese local fair. Food is great but I never noticed anything spectacular about my growth. What I did learn were better eating habits and better exercise and health habits.
> 
> Growth will come, but retention and good hair practices over time are key. Simplicity wins over fad anyday.


Yes Ma'am!


----------



## ichephren (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, I donno what to say. I have a japanese friend and I have watched her hair grow from shoulder length to past her waist in a year, and she is not a midget! She attributed her growth to eating seaweed everyday...and I know she doesn't eat that well otherwise. If she doesn't get her Bojangles, she gets very very mad.


----------



## pinayprincess (Nov 25, 2006)

I personally love seaweed.


----------



## JazzyDez (Nov 25, 2006)

tempting . . . . .


----------



## pistachio (Nov 26, 2006)

Well I haven't had any seaweed for about five days now, but I can tell you that my hair's grown 1/2" in two weeks, and I usually only grow that in a MONTH!


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Nov 26, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> Well I haven't had any seaweed for about five days now, but I can tell you that my hair's grown 1/2" in two weeks, and I usually only grow that in a MONTH!


 
pistachio- Thanks so much for posting this thread.  I want to try seaweed but I've had it before with sushi and HATED it.  I did go and buy some kelp and I'm going to get some powdered spirulina too.  Do you think that would suffice or is just about the same?  What results have you gotten and how long have you been eating seaweed?  have you sampled several types and are they all salty tasting.  I hate salt?  Thanks for any advice you can add!   oh, and apparently someone mentioed before about kelp causing weightloss if you're overweight and weightgain if you're under.   I'm slightly over, do you or have you had any experience with weight changes?


----------



## pistachio (Nov 26, 2006)

belle_reveuse28 said:
			
		

> pistachio- Thanks so much for posting this thread. I want to try seaweed but I've had it before with sushi and HATED it. I did go and buy some kelp and I'm going to get some powdered spirulina too. Do you think that would suffice or is just about the same? What results have you gotten and how long have you been eating seaweed? have you sampled several types and are they all salty tasting. I hate salt? Thanks for any advice you can add!


 
hehe. well I've never tried powdered spirulina because nowhere in Louisville sells it, but I have read that for people who aren't used to eating sea vegetables that they should start out eating arame seaweed, and it even has 100%+ Iodine content too!  It doesn't taste salty either


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Nov 26, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> hehe. well I've never tried powdered spirulina because nowhere in Louisville sells it, but I have read that for people who aren't used to eating sea vegetables that they should start out eating arame seaweed, and it even has 100%+ Iodine content too! It doesn't taste salty either


 
cool.  I will try that.. what does it look like?


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 26, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> Well I haven't had any seaweed for about five days now, but I can tell you that my hair's grown 1/2" in two weeks, and I usually only grow that in a MONTH!


 
That's great....how much seaweed were you consuming daily?


----------



## pistachio (Nov 27, 2006)

belle_reveuse28 said:
			
		

> cool. I will try that.. what does it look like?


 
when dry, they look like little black strings, but when soaked, they look like dark green strings, and the expand to twice they're size when soaked.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 27, 2006)

marie170 said:
			
		

> That's great....how much seaweed were you consuming daily?


 
hey! I was consuming about 1/2 cup of arame, and 6 whole sheets of nori in my miso soup per day


----------



## tsiporah (Nov 27, 2006)

Would arame also be called Wakame seedweed also???


----------



## pistachio (Nov 27, 2006)

tsiporah said:
			
		

> Would arame also be called Wakame seedweed also???


 
honestly I'm not too sure on that one.  sorry


----------



## Plenty (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  I will look into this more

Plenty!


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 28, 2006)

gloomgeisha said:
			
		

> You mean all this Kim Bap I've been eating has been for a good reason? Schwing! I like the roasted laver and you can find this and raw seaweed at any Hanareum, Lotte, Happy Grand Mart, International Grand Mart, or Hyundai Foods. I'm sure many other asian groceries will carry this as well.
> 
> True about the desserts being less sugar based too, there is an awesome one called "Mochi" (I think) that is made from rice cake (soft chewy) and mung bean paste (slighty sweet and nutty), it's delicious, filling (1 or 2 pieces will do you), and you don't feel guilty at all after eating it.
> 
> ...


 

great post! Going to the asian market this weekend for nori, I love this as a snack, will check for the grain mix.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 28, 2006)

BlackCardinal said:
			
		

> I've seen seaweed and stuff in health food/organic stores, but it tends to be more expensive. I'd look for a Japanese market if you want to buy a lot or start buying it regularly.
> 
> Sort of OT: I LOVE Japanese apple juice. I was born in Japan and a lot of my earliest memories involve those little black cans of apple juice from the vending machine  Seriously, you'd just have to try some to understand. It has a totally different flavor. It's like it's "jucier" than American apple juice  and not as syrupy. Kinda hard to explain.


 
BlackCardinal by chance do you know the brand name of the apple juice? I plan on calling the asian market in my area to see if they carry it.

thanks in advance,
tishee


----------



## tsiporah (Nov 28, 2006)

That's ok,

I was asking because the Wakame I saw swells up the same way as arame.  I found some packs of Miso soup (light green packages) and it contained _wakame._  It is one of those soups you just add hot water to.

What brand of Miso do you have?


----------



## pistachio (Nov 28, 2006)

tsiporah said:
			
		

> That's ok,
> 
> I was asking because the Wakame I saw swells up the same way as arame. I found some packs of Miso soup (light green packages) and it contained _wakame._ It is one of those soups you just add hot water to.
> 
> What brand of Miso do you have?


 
hehe. that's the brand I have!  I can't remeber the name of it which is sad since I eat it everyday!


----------



## tsiporah (Nov 29, 2006)

Is the writing in black with a Japanese lady drawn on it?  

It has been a few days for me, so I can't recall either since I am out of it...


----------



## pistachio (Nov 29, 2006)

tsiporah said:
			
		

> Is the writing in black with a Japanese lady drawn on it?
> 
> It has been a few days for me, so I can't recall either since I am out of it...


 
yep, that's the one!  I think it's called "Miso Cup" I believe.  I also use Kikkoman brand that they sell at Wal-Mart in the taco/Hispanic/ethnic foods section.  I buy that kind more often since you get more for your money!


----------



## pinayprincess (Nov 29, 2006)

miso soup is also really easy to make!  all you need is some soybean paste ($2.99, last a long time!), tofu, seaweed, and maybe scallions.  really nutrient dense, and light in calories.  also doesn't make you crave sugar, soda, and fat afterward. 

I bought some Nori that is individually packaged. it is teriyaki-flavored but still has only 10 calories per 10 sheets (4 pcs per sheet).  it's in a plastic jar and it's called "Takaokaya Hatsuzumi Teriyaki Nori" and it's only $2.99.
It has a rich, delicious crunch and isn't sticky.  The seaweed pieces don't stick together, they are shiney and delicious.

I recommend this brand!


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 29, 2006)

pinayprincess said:
			
		

> miso soup is also really easy to make! all you need is some soybean paste ($2.99, last a long time!), tofu, seaweed, and maybe scallions. really nutrient dense, and light in calories. also doesn't make you crave sugar, soda, and fat afterward.
> 
> I bought some Nori that is individually packaged. it is teriyaki-flavored but still has only 10 calories per 10 sheets (4 pcs per sheet). it's in a plastic jar and it's called "*Takaokaya Hatsuzumi Teriyaki Nori*" and it's only $2.99.
> It has a rich, delicious crunch and isn't sticky. The seaweed pieces don't stick together, they are shiney and delicious.
> ...




adding this to my list for this weekend. thanks for posting pinayprincess. do you have a recipe for the miso soup that you eat?

thanks in advance,
tishee


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 29, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> Komba, nori, and arame seem to be top ones for hair growth. The Komba had 775% Iodine per serving, the nori 70%, and arame 100%+ of iodine per serving. I remember my hair having a three inch growth spurt in two months time a couple of years ago, and I remember that back then i ate the SAME thing for dinner each night: a bowl of miso soup, *salmon*, rice, and seaweed added to the miso. I even snacked on seaweed throughout the day. I'm taking this up again, to see what happens...
> 
> Who's with me??!!


 
hi pistachio,

do you mind telling me how you prepared your salmon? I have never tried salmon, only catfish and tilipia, but lately I have heard so much about the benefits of salmon. Any cooking suggestions you could share with me would be great.

thanks in advance,
tishee


----------



## jenteel (Nov 29, 2006)

excellent post-thanks *pistachio* 4 starting it
thanks *anky* 4 ur pov and also the others
good to hear pros and cons 
any1 can be allergic to anything
there is toxicity in vit, herbs and natural foods so if any1 is worried 
start slow - if things go well increase ur intake 

i am really into health in nutrition so anything to make my diet better
i'm with it!
i already consume spirulina in my protein shakes and had been dying 2 try out this miso soup recipe
u guys just pushed me quicker!

*tishee* here is a*quick miso soup recipe
**my cousin's miso soup recipe

*


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 29, 2006)

jenteel said:
			
		

> excellent post-thanks *pistachio* 4 starting it
> thanks *anky* 4 ur pov and also the others
> good to hear pros and cons
> any1 can be allergic to anything
> ...


----------



## pistachio (Nov 30, 2006)

tishee said:
			
		

> hi pistachio,
> 
> do you mind telling me how you prepared your salmon? I have never tried salmon, only catfish and tilipia, but lately I have heard so much about the benefits of salmon. Any cooking suggestions you could share with me would be great.
> 
> ...


 
No prob!  I take it and let ir marinate in soy sauce and honey for two hours, and then put in in some aluminum foil, and bake.  Also try it with balsamic vinegar, and worchestire sauce.  It's very good that way too!


----------



## *Frisky* (Nov 30, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> No prob! I take it and let ir marinate in soy sauce and honey for two hours, and then put in in some aluminum foil, and bake. Also try it with balsamic vinegar, and worchestire sauce. It's very good that way too!


 
This sounds really good..thanks for all your wonderful input.


----------



## melodee (Nov 30, 2006)

anky said:
			
		

> Devil's advocate here... don't run to the seaweed yet.
> 
> Following _how _they eat is extremely more important than what they eat.
> 
> ...


 

ITA with the ramble, Ank!


----------



## pinayprincess (Nov 30, 2006)

That salmon recipe sounds great pistachio!


----------



## pinayprincess (Nov 30, 2006)

tishee said:
			
		

> adding this to my list for this weekend. thanks for posting pinayprincess. do you have a recipe for the miso soup that you eat?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> tishee


 
i usually just plop a tablespoon of miso paste in water, a few chunks of silken tofu, a few raw scallions, and a few shreds of nori--all in enough water to fill you.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 30, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> No prob! I take it and let ir marinate in soy sauce and honey for two hours, and then put in in some aluminum foil, and bake. Also try it with balsamic vinegar, and worchestire sauce. It's very good that way too!


 

pistachio thanks so so much! how long do you let it bake for? Also, with each marinade how much should I use of it? I plan on cooking 4 salmon filets at a time, 3 for dinner and the other for lunch the next day. Also, with you brown rice do you add anything to it? My family likes white rice, but I am trying to move us away from white to brown. 

again thanks so much pistachio.

tishee


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 30, 2006)

pinayprincess said:
			
		

> i usually just plop a tablespoon of miso paste in water, a few chunks of silken tofu, a few raw scallions, and a few shreds of nori--all in enough water to fill you.


 
thanks pinayprincess


----------



## pinayprincess (Nov 30, 2006)

no problem, girl!  im going back to the asian foods store today to get some tempura sauce, shirataki noodles, teriyaki nori and kelp flakes.


----------



## jenteel (Nov 30, 2006)

*pinayprincess* do u eat miso often?
the thing was when i went to the asian market the miso was way 2 large
i plan on making this 1ce or 2ce at the most a week 
so i don't want the miso 2 spoil - i'm so finicky w/ food

i found an instant miso soup w/wakame seaweed ($2.29)
it incudes 3 packets of miso and 3 of wakame!
after i boiled the water
i just added extra dried seaweed and firm cooked tofu to the soup 
along w/ soba noodles, cayenne and veggie broth powder for flavor
(when i have more time i will add carrots and celery)


----------



## pinayprincess (Nov 30, 2006)

i eat it about 2-3 times a week, jen!
your recipe sounds good! id love to try it!  
how do you like the seaweed?
did u enjoy the soup?


----------



## jenteel (Dec 1, 2006)

it was good!
i will definitely be eating it a lot more
and that's coming from a non soup person
u guys gave some great suggestions on incorporating it into the diet


----------



## fiasca (Dec 2, 2006)

I did eat the seaweed daily for two weeks, seaweed makes my hair grow !!!
This post is very informative!  Thanks Pistachio


----------



## pinayprincess (Dec 2, 2006)

just be mindful that large amoutns of vitamin A have been linked to hair loss.
so in the event that you're seeing more hair in the sink than usual, take a break for a few days!  (i get pretty addicted!)


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 2, 2006)

gloomgeisha said:
			
		

> You mean all this Kim Bap I've been eating has been for a good reason? Schwing! I like the roasted laver and you can find this and raw seaweed at any Hanareum, Lotte, Happy Grand Mart, International Grand Mart, or Hyundai Foods. I'm sure many other asian groceries will carry this as well.
> 
> True about the desserts being less sugar based too, there is an awesome one called "Mochi" (I think) that is made from rice cake (soft chewy) and mung bean paste (slighty sweet and nutty), it's delicious, filling (1 or 2 pieces will do you), and you don't feel guilty at all after eating it.
> 
> ...


 
hi gloomgeisha,

if it is not too much trouble can you post a picture of this? also, can you cook it without a rice cooker? If so, how?

thanks in advance,
tishee


----------



## Harina (Dec 5, 2006)

i skimmed the thread, i was just wondering if it was alright to eat the seaweed sheets raw. my school has a sushi bar so i usually just snag a couple of sheets and store them for later.


----------



## XXXtacy (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone  having success with miso and kelp?

Thinking about starting this during the holidays instead of overly rich foods.


----------



## CurleeDST (Dec 10, 2006)

Very good information and update Anky.   Primarily - our diet and exercise regimen determines how healthy our hair, skin and nails are - along with genetics.



			
				anky said:
			
		

> Devil's advocate here... don't run to the seaweed yet.
> 
> Following _how _they eat is extremely more important than what they eat.
> 
> ...


----------



## CurleeDST (Dec 10, 2006)

I use aloe gel on my face.  Scrape out the pulp, wash your face at night, apply the gel and DO NOT wash it off.  It will soak into your skin.  Go to sleep and the next day your skin will be soft and supple.  



			
				gloomgeisha said:
			
		

> You mean all this Kim Bap I've been eating has been for a good reason? Schwing! I like the roasted laver and you can find this and raw seaweed at any Hanareum, Lotte, Happy Grand Mart, International Grand Mart, or Hyundai Foods. I'm sure many other asian groceries will carry this as well.
> 
> True about the desserts being less sugar based too, there is an awesome one called "Mochi" (I think) that is made from rice cake (soft chewy) and mung bean paste (slighty sweet and nutty), it's delicious, filling (1 or 2 pieces will do you), and you don't feel guilty at all after eating it.
> 
> ...


----------



## CurleeDST (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah I took one bottle's worth and saw nothing worth writing home about so I stopped.  



			
				DAX said:
			
		

> I have been taking Phyto Phtophanere vitamins for about a year now and they are overpriced for the results you get.  I didn't get any growth from them, but my nails were a lot healthier.
> 
> I read the ingredients and seaweed is not mentioned anywhere.  However, it does contain soybean oil, wheat germ oil, bran oil and brewers yeast, which are all said to be good for the hair, skin and nails.
> 
> Again, not worth $45.00.


----------



## CurleeDST (Dec 10, 2006)

Forget growing the hair, miso soup just sounds delicious.  LOL How do you make it?



			
				pistachio said:
			
		

> yeah that kind is called "arame".  I eat it in my miso soup.


----------



## pistachio (Dec 10, 2006)

aloha_bef said:
			
		

> i skimmed the thread, i was just wondering if it was alright to eat the seaweed sheets raw. my school has a sushi bar so i usually just snag a couple of sheets and store them for later.


 
yeah it should work, but you'd have to eat AT LEAST 8-16 sheets a day to get the results because they're kinda thin.


----------



## CurleeDST (Dec 10, 2006)

Is this a pic of the miso cup everyone is talking about?


----------



## pistachio (Dec 10, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Is this a pic of the miso cup everyone is talking about?


 
That's it!


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Dec 10, 2006)

I was just thinking about this thread and it just hit me!  One of my close friends was brought up in Japan up until she was 16 and she's always had long hair and gorgeous skin and she's super tiny.  I wonder if it had anything to do with her diet?  She still eats the same way she did when she was there.  She only shops at the Asian market for her food.


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 10, 2006)

Wishin4BSL said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about this thread and it just hit me! *One of my close friends was brought up in Japan up until she was 16 and she's always had long hair and gorgeous skin and she's super tiny*. I wonder if it had anything to do with her diet? She still eats the same way she did when she was there. She only shops at the Asian market for her food.


 
Wishin4BSL could you please ask you friend for some good tips?

Thanks in Advance!
MonaRae


----------



## CurleeDST (Dec 10, 2006)

Ladies, I was at a birthday party yesterday and in walks this woman with nearly waist length, shiny, straight black hair.  She was dark-skinned and from Antigua.  She was gorgeous!  She was also slight slim.  My girl told me she exercises regularly and eats lots of fruits, veggies and healthy foods.  No junk food or sodas for her.

Don't sleep on just a healthy diet and all it can do for you and your appearance whether it be seaweed or organic fruits and veggies.


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Dec 10, 2006)

MonaRae said:
			
		

> Wishin4BSL could you please ask you friend for some good tips?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> MonaRae


 
I'm not sure about her diet, but I know she relaxes every three to four months and only dusts.  She washes and flat irons only for relaxers (but I don't recommend that washing thing).  I'll try to find out the rest about her diet tomorrow.


----------



## iCandey (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks for posting,  I went to buy seaweed last night and didnt know there were so many types.  Also seaweed salad is expensive...does 30 dollars a bag sound right?

Anyway I have been taking these vitamins and I did notice a spurt.... its called Wachters and I use their hair vitamins and the regular sea vegetation ones... this thread made me think of it bc I believe it has seaweed also...when I have enought evidence to conclude the vitamins work I will post.  I am going natural  soon so ready to grow my hair really fast.


----------



## tsiporah (Dec 12, 2006)

Legend said:
			
		

> Seaweed is quite delicious and can be prepared many different ways.  I actually get CRAVINGS for some!!!  I don't eat it daily, but I do have a bowl at least a few times a month from my local Thai eatery that makes a great seaweed salad. Just thinking about it makes me want to hit the Super 88 Asian market (awesome store, BTW) on the way home!


 
I get craving for the *Nori spicy strips*.  I ate a whole bag in one sitting.


----------



## star (Dec 12, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> Komba, nori, and arame seem to be top ones for hair growth.  The Komba had 775% Iodine per serving, the nori 70%, and arame 100%+ of iodine per serving.   I remember my hair having a three inch growth spurt in two months time a couple of years ago, and I remember that back then i ate the SAME thing for dinner each night: a bowl of miso soup, salmon, rice, and seaweed added to the miso.  I even snacked on seaweed throughout the day.  I'm taking this up again, to see what happens...
> 
> Who's with me??!!


This is the main ingredient in *Joico Moisture Recovery *line made mainly for our hair. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## MiWay (Dec 13, 2006)

I've been eating Kikkoman Miso Soup?  Is the organic one better?


----------



## pistachio (Dec 13, 2006)

msbrown76 said:
			
		

> I've been eating Kikkoman Miso Soup? Is the organic one better?


 
I don't know it to be any better personally.  The kikkoman one is my staple since it's cheaper.


----------



## carletta (Dec 14, 2006)

gn1g said:
			
		

> I found this on another forum and was thinking about trying to make some next year.
> 
> " Sea Kelp is fab used it on my hair and scalp and on my mum who is havig chemo for breast cancer,,, her hair is growing back,,, for her i mixed it in with some niacin and vit c and applied it to her scalp,, fab stuff i use it as a night time treatment on my hair and scalp never had my hair growing so fast and the colour seems even more vibrant and its just amazing"




I agree. I went and bought kelp supplements just to see if there would be any change, and to my suprise they WORKED !!! I never have to much of a growth sprt during the winter months, but after incorp. this to what I'm now taking my hair took off growing and still is


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 16, 2006)

carletta said:
			
		

> I agree. I went and bought *kelp supplements* just to see if there would be any change, and to my suprise they WORKED !!! I never have to much of a growth sprt during the winter months, but after incorp. this to what I'm now taking my hair took off growing and still is


 
carletta do you mind posting the brand name for me please?

thanks in advance
tishee


----------



## gn1g (Feb 2, 2007)

this site is a one-stop-shop wealth of information.


----------



## InnerSoul (Feb 2, 2007)

anky said:
			
		

> Devil's advocate here... don't run to the seaweed yet.
> 
> Following _how _they eat is extremely more important than what they eat.
> 
> ...


 
your long ramble was quite helpful and made much sense to me...IMO


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 15, 2007)

tishee said:
			
		

> *pistachio* thanks so so much! *how long do you let it bake for*? Also, with each marinade how much should I use of it? I plan on cooking 4 salmon filets at a time, 3 for dinner and the other for lunch the next day. Also, with you brown rice do you add anything to it? My family likes white rice, but I am trying to move us away from white to brown.
> 
> again thanks so much pistachio.
> 
> tishee


 
bumping this for pistachio


----------



## Blossssom (Mar 15, 2007)

anky said:
			
		

> Also, keep in mind that genetics and heredity plays the bigger role. AND they walk everywhere! Exercise helps in hair growth. Only rich people in Japan have cars so everyone walks... or runs to try to catch the subway
> 
> Thanks for reading my long ramble.



I agree with this, Anky.  I don't think it matters how much MTG you use topically or internally; no number of vitamins regardless of how you mix them up is going to make your hair grow faster.

This is drilled over at the white people's hair board I visit and it's all about nature.  Seemingly, white women/black women are obsessed with hair growth whereas Asians and Latinos just "have it like that".

When I go to visit my mother whose neighborhood is almost 75% Latino, the female population all have long, thick hair and I know they are not MSM'ing, MTG'ing and no other 'ingin'.

They just got it like that.


----------



## dcprdiva (Mar 15, 2007)

where do you purchase your miso soup? does it have seaweed in it? i like the seaweed in my miso.

I eat sushi and miso soup at least once a week.  i just ate some today.  i would LOVE to eat miso soup everyday if the store kind tastes just as good.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh I love this!  I will add more seaweed to my diet.  I love miso but I need  to learn to cook it myself, the stuff in the packages contains a zillion grams of salt  and I dont want a stroke for long hair lol.  I love Asians foods anyways especially Korean  hmmm wonder if my favourite kimchii will help lol.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 16, 2007)

A few years ago, when I was overweight, I started taking seaweed, I mostly used Kombu, which I boiled as a tea and added fruit juice for taste, when you boil it, the smell is very fishy, anyway, I drink the Kombu tea three times a day for three months and I noticed that my hair was very shiny, thick and increased growth, also I lost weight.  The different seaweeds the Japanese eat is rich in Iodine and has a high quality of minerals, they take seaweed all the time, from baby to old age, it is their stable diet, nori sheets, snacks, also it increases the metabolic rate, so it helps some people to lose weight.


----------



## seraphim712 (Mar 16, 2007)

Valerie said:
			
		

> A few years ago, when I was overweight, I started taking seaweed, I mostly used Kombu, which I boiled as a tea and added fruit juice for taste, when you boil it, the smell is very fishy, anyway, I drink the Kombu tea three times a day for three months and I noticed that my hair was very shiny, thick and increased growth, also I lost weight. The different seaweeds the Japanese eat is rich in Iodine and has a high quality of minerals, they take seaweed all the time, from baby to old age, it is their stable diet, nori sheets, snacks, also it increases the metabolic rate, so it helps some people to lose weight.


 
I love tea!!!

Do you have a recipe for the Kombu tea you use to make?


----------



## PanamasOwn (Oct 16, 2007)

i thought this was a good thread so i am bumping it


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

Hellooooo


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Apr 10, 2008)

so what store can i get these things at?


----------



## mnemosyne (Apr 10, 2008)

Whole Foods. Any local Asian store, prolly.


----------



## blasiancurlie (Apr 10, 2008)

Not necessarily true! My mother is Asian and she has some of the thickest hair I've ever seen. I def got my thick hair from her! She wore her hair WSL for years when I was younger. It's SL now that she's older but she's almost 60 and still has some thick a** hair. I love it!!! I think I got the best of both worlds...thick hair from my mama and curlies from my papa.



FlawedBeauty said:


> i am skeptical on whether it makes hair thicker because most japanese/chinese women i have seen have healthy shiny very fine looking hair erplexed


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

YUM! Miso soup. I made my own soup for the first time today. Its made of seaweed, onions, coconut fried rice, salmon, & a tbsp of the miso paste of course.


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

BUMPPPPPPPP


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 19, 2008)

The Miso soup and salmon recipes sound great!

I'm getting ready to start adding more seaweed to my diet. I love sushi so I know I can eat it with other things.

Great Thread!!!!!


----------



## oooop2 (May 19, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> The Miso soup and salmon recipes sound great!
> 
> I'm getting ready to start adding more seaweed to my diet. I love sushi so I know I can eat it with other things.
> 
> Great Thread!!!!!


 
I live in Japan, so I eat this stuff a lot


----------



## gn1g (May 25, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> I live in Japan, so I eat this stuff a lot


 
You live in Japan??  Wow what's life like over there?  Is your hair shinny?  If so I need to get on this ban wagon ASAP.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 26, 2008)

OOOOP2, i'm so jealous. I went over there a few times as a flight attendant and I really liked it.

I think they have some of the best food.

Do you have any easy quick recipes you can share?


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 11, 2008)

AKA-Tude said:


> Be careful of the seaweed, ladies.
> 
> My mom implemented seaweed in her diet and somehow it didn't agree with her thyroid. She wound up losing hair, and had to start over.
> 
> ...





nah it WAS the IODINE!


----------



## 2themax (Oct 11, 2008)

pistachio said:


> wow..just..wow
> 
> This isn't just some "fad" I've come across. I'm not forcing ANYTHING on ANYONE. I'm just trying to throw it out there for those who want to try it. If not fine, but call it what it is, and not what it isn't. The Japanese for _centuries_ have eaten seaweed for growth. That isn't a fad in my book. If you don't like my input fine, but when some of you act like someone's trying to push something on you to do, and then accuse their advice of being a "fad", then next time, don't sit and wonder why some women refuse to share how they got their hair to grow...


 
I haven't tried the seaweed yet, but I surely do intend to.  I've heard very positive things about seaweed/kelp and hair growth for quite some time now.  For my own benefit, I'm going to take a before photo on the day that I start taking it and then another photo after 2 to 3 months depending upon the growth.  If I don't see the types of growth that I was hoping for, I'll just back off.  It's individual and you never know until you try - with caution


----------



## *Happily Me* (Oct 11, 2008)

Isis said:


> The Japanese are not the only ones who eat seaweed as a main part of their diet.  Indigenous people around the world have been eating seaweed all along. * I believe seaweed is important for one's overall health, which in turn affects the quality of ones hair. *
> 
> Edible iodine is known to help with healthy hair and hair growth and some seaweed varieties have a very high amount of iodine (such as kelp).  Those with thyroid problems should always consult their doctors before eating seaweed high in iodine.



full as wisdom as usual 

thank you Isis.  I enjoy seaweed just at least 3 times a week


----------



## Duchesse (Dec 10, 2008)

For my egg cocktail sistrens...


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Feb 19, 2011)

bumping....


----------



## mousee09 (Feb 20, 2011)

im in japan right now so i need to be getting me some seaweed wait...i think i have some in the freight


----------



## empressri (Feb 20, 2011)

miso soup my faaaaav thing. ive made some that came out better than some restaurants ive had it in.


----------



## ycj1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone interested in starting a 6 month seaweed challenge? Just asking................


----------



## TrueToHair (Feb 20, 2011)

.......................................


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmmm, this sounds interesting...

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Feb 20, 2011)

I loooooooooove seaweed. The Japanese diet is amazing. I can only imagine the benefits if you eat the way they eat for a year. I think I just might.


----------



## Bnster (Feb 20, 2011)

ycj1 said:


> Anyone interested in starting a 6 month seaweed challenge? Just asking................



ycj1 pls start that challenge and suggest different sources to get it as well.
Thanks!


----------



## Bnster (Feb 20, 2011)

O.T - GaiasDaughter24 your babies are beautiful!


----------



## omnipadme (Feb 20, 2011)

rejuvenation1 said:


> I was waiting for it .
> 
> I didn't read the whole thread, but I used to date an Asian guy (NEVER again, lol).  One positive result of that relationship is that I became fairly versed in their culture.  The women used raw sea kelp powder as a hair rinse once a month (I tried it but I couldn't bear the smell, no matter how silky it's supposed to make my hair).  These women had some of the longest hair I've ever seen (silky black from root to tip), and eat some form of sea weed everyday (nori, kelp, etc).  I take kelp as a supplement (good source of iodine) and I love the results for my overall health.  My hair is doing great - so maybe that is helping along with everything else I'm doing.



Thanks for the tip- I think this would be a great addition to my ayurveda powder mixes. There are alot of amazing benefits for kelp & it's pretty cheap to buy in bulk.


----------



## c*c*chic* (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm in! This thread is very interesting. I think I'm going to try valeries way of making it with the juice-going to add it to my green tea w/orange,jasmine and passion fruit. Gradually move up to adding it to my salads and then move up to the soups(im very picky :/). I'm going to get my stuff Friday =)


----------



## c*c*chic* (Feb 21, 2011)

I was reading up on the different kinds of seaweed and i read that the irish moss is rich in retinol. hmm accutane is an oral retinol as well. im wondering if this could help with acne. has any1 saw good effects on their skin since eating seaweed? i am too fascinated by this. up at 5 a.m. justa readin lol


----------



## TrueToHair (Feb 21, 2011)

...................................


----------



## *CherryPie* (Feb 21, 2011)

*I** read somewhere that seaweed is very high in salt.  So if you're sensitive to salt, or have high blood pressure, don't mess with seaweed.*


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Mar 14, 2011)

so..anyone ready to try this? what are some good sources of seaweed?


----------



## girlcherokee (Mar 14, 2011)

mousee09 said:


> im in japan right now so i need to be getting me some seaweed wait...i think i have some in the freight


mousee are you ok?


----------



## Jewell (Mar 14, 2011)

This is like SUCH OLD NEWS.  I learned this back in 2004 from a Korean lady who always ate toasted, lightly salted pieces of seaweed with her lunch.  She would cook for me, and once I tried the seaweed, I actually liked it (paper thin slices, about the size of an index card).  

She knew I was into long hair and even went and bought me some of the best seaweed EVER from a store 50 miles away.  She kept her hair short as a preference but it was incredibly thick and healthy.  It's been a long time since I've had any seaweed, but this thread being bumped up has reminded me it is missing from my diet.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 14, 2011)

*CherryPie* said:


> *I** read somewhere that seaweed is very high in salt.  So if you're sensitive to salt, or have high blood pressure, don't mess with seaweed.*



It's high in sodium because the ocean has high salinity.  And, salt is used to preserve the seaweed.  Now, there are versions that do not have added salt, and I've heard of "freshwater seaweed" and also it can be grown just like algae (chlorella, spirulina-micro algae), so maybe the "farmed" seaweed has less salt?  IDK but thanks for bringing this up...HTN (hypertension/high BP) runs in my family so I watch my sodium intake.

ETA: ^^the lady who bought me the seaweed told me it was a secret to long, healthy hair.  I had BSL or right below BSL hair at the time, and I made a point to include more seaweed and protein in my diet...this was back in 2004-2005, but I do remember my hair being stronger, shinier, and healthier once I started eating seaweed daily.  I kept up with it for about 2 months then slacked off.  I also noticed my skin was clear and had a nice "glow."

I love a California roll like nobody's business, and I love other types of sushi. Adding to soups, as well as eating it plain, blended into smoothies and juices, or cooked into stir-fry or put in salads makes it an easy addition to the diet if you can deal with the taste!


----------



## soonergirl (Mar 14, 2011)

i take a kelp capsule.. i have gotta get better at doing it daily..


----------



## EllePixie (Mar 14, 2011)

I love roasted seaweed as a snack. They just started selling flavored versions at my grocery store - way healthier than potato chips.


----------



## Solila (Dec 15, 2013)

Bump!! Love this!


----------



## rawsilk (Dec 15, 2013)

My "secret" for increased seaweed consumption (since I HATE the smell/taste of anything very fishy):  don't try to hide it, add dulse/kelp flakes or powder, celery and onion to humus (or white beans or chickpeas), roll it up in a toasted nori roll and pretend you are eating a tuna fish sandwich. Seaweed is the key nutritional ingredient for skin/hair (check the label on, e.g., Vivascal vitamins -- "marine complex") so if you skip it, you are really missing out.


----------



## Solila (Dec 15, 2013)

rawsilk clearly it is!!! I see all these biotin pills I've been taking are nothing. Lol


----------



## rawsilk (Dec 15, 2013)

Solila Yup, and you know, there is something more natural about getting nutrients from food. Who knows what the effect of mega uber doses of e.g., biotin, MSM, etc. can be 10 years from now.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 17, 2015)

Bumping this because I've been thinking about incorporating more seaweed into my diet and because this thread is a plethora of overall health info/suggestions. 

I really love this site so much for stuff like this and hope they get their tech issues worked out.


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 17, 2015)

This must be another myth. All orientals have thick,shiny hair and not all eat seaweed. It's genetic.


----------



## AlexandriaKiera (Feb 17, 2015)

This is interesting, I love Japanese food and Japanese culture. I actually already have the ingredients to miso on hand; looks like I'll be eating a lot of miso next month.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not going to comment, I'm just going to put this link right here below...

https://wawaza.com/products/Japanese-Seaweed-Hair-Cleanser-and-Conditioner.html


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 18, 2015)

I love seaweed salad. It's just so expensive.  I usually pay $5 per serving. I bet it's cheaper at a Japanese grocery store...


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 19, 2015)

Blossssom said:


> I agree with this, Anky. I don't think it matters how much MTG you use topically or internally; no number of vitamins regardless of how you mix them up is going to make your hair grow faster.
> 
> This is drilled over at the white people's hair board I visit and it's all about nature. Seemingly, white women/black women are obsessed with hair growth whereas Asians and Latinos just "have it like that".
> 
> ...


 

TRUE..
Also, we can see Black women can grow long hair too. It appears to me that there's something lacking in our diet in general. Latinos (no disrespect) eat beans and lots of foods containing proteins. Asians eat lots of fish and ocean-based foods. What do us Blacks normally eat? Fried and greasy foods. Looks like something is wrong here; that's all I'm saying.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 19, 2015)

Bun Mistress said:


> I'm not going to comment, I'm just going to put this link right here below...  https://wawaza.com/products/Japanese-Seaweed-Hair-Cleanser-and-Conditioner.html



Have you used this product?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2015)

Dh brought Asian takeout last night and he got me a huge seaweed salad. I ♥ that man


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 19, 2015)

HopefulOne said:


> Have you used this product?



For a year, I'm not trying to advocate for it, I have used a seaweed tea with Kombu and hot water, you rnse with it several times. But its my favorite shampoo and yes you can have a bomb flat iron after wards.

I have followed a Japanese hair and skin care routine for over a year or 2 now.


----------



## nae1114 (Feb 19, 2015)

It's not the seaweed or diet. Most Asian Americans have the same diet as the rest of us. 
The hair is different. 
In fact I eat better than 80% of the Asian people i know. It's genetics. 
I've compared my husbands(Laotian)hair strand to mine and it is at least 3x bigger. And he is NOT a healthy eater!  I tell him he has horses hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Leo24Rule (Feb 20, 2015)

Never had a seaweed salad, but can't wait to try it one of these days


----------



## lushlady (Feb 20, 2015)

Yep. . .mostly genetics. Although nutrition does play a role.  

After the fukushima nuclear accident, I wouldn't consume anything from the coastal areas of Japan. Higher than usual levels of radiation have been detected on the west coast of the US in the air and water. I like seaweed salad and chips, but many of them contain dye to make them appear more green. Unfortunately, I have a hard time finding seaweed that is not from Japan and California or does not have food dye.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 20, 2015)

Bun Mistress said:


> I'm not going to comment, I'm just going to put this link right here below...
> 
> https://wawaza.com/products/Japanese-Seaweed-Hair-Cleanser-and-Conditioner.html



I'm buying some today.  I'll post how it works.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 20, 2015)

If you don't want to buy this product would reccomend one of the two:

Buy kombu hijiki and or dried funori blend in a blender into powder then mix a teaspoon into water water about 3 4th or so a cup. 

Or as a conditioning rinse mix kombu with boiling water 3/4ths cup let still for 30 minutes.  Remove seaweed. Rinse hair with tea then let sit for several minutes. Rinse with tempid water.


----------



## HopefulOne (Feb 20, 2015)

Gr8ness83 said:


> I'm buying some today.  I'll post how it works.



I bought some today from Amqzo


----------



## MamitaLolita (Feb 21, 2015)

I eat hella seaweed and havent' noticed a difference besides more frequent poops tmi I know lol. But I hide my hair so I wouldn't know and I don't eat it daily either....hmmm....


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 21, 2015)

Just for the record... I don't think anyone in this thread or viewing this thread thinks seaweed is going to give them Asian hair. I think the premise is to get your hair to grow faster/longer/shinier and I've experienced this in the past with a seaweed rinse. I don't think anyone is playing on a myth... The health benefits/recipes provided here are a plus too.


----------

